# Quartz arrowhead examples



## dawg2 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sometimes, you may throw it down and not think it was anything...  But here are some examples of some quartz points and tools that many would overlook.  A lot of the Archaic quartz points were not real fancy and are often overlooked.

http://www.symbolicmessengers.com/indian.htm


----------



## cobra97 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice site, thanks for posting. I looked around the rest of the site also - some great photography.

http://www.symbolicmessengers.com/ 

Terry


----------

